# Sears gas leaf blower no spark



## kundandoll12 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sears gas leaf blower no spark
Craftsman Model 358-704762 has no spark. I replaced the ignition module and adjusted the flywheel/module gap to 0.012 inches, still no spark. I can only conclude new module is bad. Is there any way to check the new module's integrity? Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

___________________________________


entrenamiento personal
Rafael Freyre hotels


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried taking the kill wire off the module to see if you have spark now.


----------

